

Ask HN: Would you use an app that told you everywhere you had ever logged in to? - graham1776

I have an idea where users typed in their username and password (or multiple username and password combinations) and the app returned a yes&#x2F;no for the top 100 (1000?) websites out there.<p>I &quot;register&#x2F;sign up&quot; for 100&#x27;s of services&#x2F;products a year and at this point do not know who or where they are. I think it would be amazing to have a dashboard of every place I&#x27;ve ever logged into. Similar to the &quot;app settings&quot; page on Facebook&#x2F;Twitter<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;settings&#x2F;?tab=applications<p>Short of a password manager (1password etc), I don&#x27;t believe this service exists, and certainly not one that automates logging in to 1000&#x27;s of websites on your behalf.
======
hashtag
To be honest, I like the idea of it to some degree (very minor), but knowing
me I probably wouldn't actually use it. I don't even go in to check which
services I've granted access to via Twitter, Facebook, or my Google account.

That said, I already use a password manager so I don't believe I'm the target
audience for the purpose behind this app. Truthfully at most, I'd maybe look
at it once and never bother again. But even then I probably wouldn't if it
required me to punch in my password to check. This is especially true for
people who use unique passwords.

~~~
graham1776
Thanks for the response. The more discussion, the more the idea seems "fun"
but in the end "trivial". The ultimate solution to this problem (if you can
call it one) is to just start using a password manager.

I appreciate the honesty of HN before trying to build out something that no
one would use. I'll keep the ideas coming.

------
uptown
Only if it provided an "Unrollme" feature to kill the accounts with a few
clicks.

~~~
graham1776
Good idea. I was also thinking a "change password" option would be helpful if
you needed to bulk change passwords across all your services.

------
pilom
This only works if you use a small subset of usernames and passwords. A person
who actually wanted to do this in a secure way would use a password manager
and just record every username and password there.

~~~
graham1776
I agree - it actually just points the user to the fact they need a password
manager.

I don't use a password manager, because for the most part, I feel as if it is
already too late. I have registered for probably 100's of websites, most of
which I used once (or a long time ago) and since have not accessed.

I think the value might be for users to tie up "loose ends" ie webservices
that have your info, you don't know you are registered there, and
maybe...don't want to be registered there anymore.

------
enmblone
I wouldn't use it.

